# The S/N wall: Does it exist?



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Conversation-wise, that is.

Sensors, do you generally enjoy conversations with intuitives? Do they bore you?

Intuitives, do you generally enjoy conversations with sensors? Do they bore you?




Which pairing would be more compatible? Ne/Si (as in the case with ENFP/ISTJ, INFP/ESTJ, et cetera)? or Se/Ni (as in the case with ESTP/INTJ, ISFP/ENTJ, etc.)?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

There is a wall for sure but I can talk to anyone. I do like the ESTP/INTJ conversations.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't perceived a wall in my experiences, though I'm not always sure of people's types. Now that I am aware that such a wall could possibly exist, perhaps I may be able to see evidence of this....


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I find that the S/N difference can be quite entertaining at times. Both my sisters are NFs and I'm always making fun of their crazy ideas/ridiculous possibilities and they actually laugh at it. The difference can also make for interesting conversations because of the difference in perspective.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I find that the S/N difference can be quite entertaining at times. Both my sisters are NFs and I'm always making fun of their crazy ideas/ridiculous possibilities and they actually laugh at it. The difference can also make for interesting conversations because of the difference in perspective.


I agree! This is even more likely when both of them are P's. :wink:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes there is a wall and its penetrable. I'm great friends with S's. They are actually not as bad as the N's might think.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

At least paint them to be. :dry:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

matilda said:


> I agree! This is even more likely when both of them are P's. :wink:


Definitely, I get along much better with P's than J's because I'm such a strong P.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Lance said:


> Yes there is a wall and its penetrable. I'm great friends with S's. They are actually not as bad as the N's might think.


Does it go both ways though? Esp. SJ's who are, from what I've experienced, mostly _weirdness intolerant_?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I think that I can talk with most people. I know that Im viewed by many as being different and "interesting" to talk to. 

I have it hardest with SJ's but I kid around with them and try to make them relax, most of the time it works. Other times they think Im nuts, which is okay too.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

In real life, there's no distinct wall. The difference can cause confusion and misunderstanding, but no more than P and J. However, I do sense barriers with certain types, both S and N.

Assumptions are easier to make when you know someone's type. So in typology forums, I think there is a wall. But we can break through it by working hard and keeping our minds open. Unfortunately, some misunderstanding about S's continue to exist. I feel if I can make people understand the difference between SJ and SP, then I've made a good start.roud:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

The wall exists. I do prefer N interaction. That's not to say that I don't like/am not capable of interaction with Ss.

My plight: I'm the only N in my family :crying:
Parents, Bro, Grandparents, Aunts & Uncles


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I like both "N-talk" and "S-talk" as long as each of them interest me. If the specific topic doesn't interest me, I have a hard time contributing to the conversation. 
I feel S-talk is easier while N-talk is more rewarding.
I don't really see much of a gap between S and N, but maybe that's because I'm more of a borderline N (or vice versa).


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> I like both "N-talk" and "S-talk" as long as each of them interest me. If the specific topic doesn't interest me, I have a hard time contributing to the conversation.
> I feel S-talk is easier while N-talk is more rewarding.
> I don't really see much of a gap between S and N, but maybe that's because I'm more of a borderline N (or vice versa).


I definitely see a gap between the two. When I successfully engage in a Sensor-friendly conversation, I feel as though I have accomplished some great feat - by communicating with another human being...and yet when the dialogue is over, I've learned nothing. I don't mind wasting words with a woman who I'm attracted to if she seems receptive. Otherwise, it's all in vain.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Shadow said:


> I definitely see a gap between the two. When I successfully engage in a Sensor-friendly conversation, I feel as though I have accomplished some great feat - by communicating with another human being...and yet when the dialogue is over, I've learned nothing. I don't mind wasting words with a woman who I'm attracted to if she seems receptive. Otherwise, it's all in vain.


Yeah, I guess I do see a gap, but it's vague and I see lots of overlapping where it could apply to both sides. I think I just still have a hard time distinguishing the two...


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

It does exist.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> It does exist.


An SJ! :happy: How do you experience it though?


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Hooded Knight said:


> The wall exists. I do prefer N interaction. That's not to say that I don't like/am not capable of interaction with Ss.
> 
> My plight: I'm the only N in my family :crying:
> Parents, Bro, Grandparents, Aunts & Uncles


They say that you only need one person in your life to be _really_ listening. 

I've found this to be true. :wink:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

matilda said:


> An SJ! :happy: How do you experience it though?


Ah, I'm not sure am I the right person to explain it.

All I know is their inconsistency of what they really want in life has frustrated me. When I tried to make their ideas to be more settled and realistic, they refused and keep looking for other possibilities or keep changing ideas. Although it's good in one way, but if their plans/ideas somehow affecting my life, they surely driving me crazy. As a SJ, I prefer well-prepared realistic plans and consistency in running it. 

So, that's pretty much the wall I'm talking about.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> All I know is their inconsistency of what they really want in life has frustrated me. When I tried to make their ideas to be more settled and realistic, they refused and keep looking for other possibilities or keep changing ideas. Although it's good in one way, but if their plans/ideas somehow affecting my life, they surely driving me crazy. As a SJ, I prefer well-prepared realistic plans and consistency in running it.


I think you pretty much nailed it. I _admire_ SJ's for your realism, see. I guess I was just hoping against all hope that the feeling was mutual. That the SJ's I knew, deep inside, appreciated me for my, uh, idealism. It all sounds so foolish now. 

Oh and thanks, by the way. :wink:


----------

